# Toronto Indoor Ranges ?



## bowhntrtx (Jan 1, 2007)

My company sent me to Toronto for the next couple of months on an assignment from Dallas, Texas. Are there any Indoor ranges? I am staying in Markham. I am going home for the Long weekend and would like to bring my bow back and keep the old muscles working, anything I should know about bringing a bow on American Airlines? What about Customs?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Can't speak to customs or to American Airlines, but the closest ranges to you would be York County http://www.yorkcountybowmen.com/ (Speak to Grey Eagle here) or Saugeen Shafts http://www.saugeenshafts.com/


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Hoody 

Txbwhntr......... there are only two full time indoor ranges available in Toronto . The Archers of Caledon, and York County Bowmen. York County Bowmen is the closest to Markham. (depending on where you are staying, it's 15 - 25 minutes).

We have a 12 lane indoor range, and 50 acres of wooded lot. A 14 target field range, a full time 20 target 3D range and a full practice range out to 70 metres.

There are guest privileges. Give me a shout if we can be of help, I'm on the club's executive. 

416-527-4818

Cheers


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

GW Did UofT actually close down Hart House? Opposite direction fro where he will be at but I am curious, as you did not mention it.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutty, 

Don't know if Hart House is still floating. I truly hope it is. But Hart House was never open to the public.

YCB or Caledon is still the best bet.

Cheers


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Hart House has been shut down this summer. Seems the administration didn't feel people should be participating in "those type of activities" in this day and age.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

As far as I know, the archery club at Hart House is still active. But as GE says, it's restricted to Hart House members, which is basically U of T students ,staff and alumni, although and some public are also permitted to join.


----------



## bowhntrtx (Jan 1, 2007)

*Limited Options*

Thank you Grey Eagle and all others that commented, I did not bring my bow this time as I had to clear Immigration for a work permit and did not want to complicate the process carrying a "Dangerous Weapon" lol

I will bring my bow back on September 17th. Will give you a call to to arrange to shoot at York. I am staying at a hotel near Leslie and Hwy 7 in Markham.


----------

